#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-04-20
<Palombo> 'sera  (-:
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-04-15
<ic3d> riprovo... ciao gente!
<warp10> bella ic3d 
<warp10> WebbyIT fa sapere che arriva con mezz'oretta di ritardo, perchè il coinquilino e la sua ragazza hanno "discusso" a lungo e non ha ancora cenato
<warp10> (evidentemente zifonellano in cucina, non so)
<ic3d_> ok
<mapreri> ok
<ic3d_> che si fa? partiamo lostesso?
<mapreri> ciao ic3d_ warp10 :)
<ic3d_> ciao mapreri
<warp10> ic3d_: se non manca nessun altro, cominciamo, tanto è loggato 
<warp10> e se vuole tornare su un tema possiamo fare fast rewind 
<ic3d_> ok
<mapreri> bene
<ic3d_> qualcuno ha sottomano l'agenda?
<mapreri> warp10: tieni te meetingology?
<mapreri> ic3d_: io
<mapreri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2013-04-15
<warp10> mapreri: uh, con mucho gusto, tanto ormai siamo grandi amici
<mapreri> :D
 * warp10 va prendere le istruzioni
<mapreri> warp10: metti tra i link quello ↑ quando inizi
<warp10> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Apr 15 19:07:18 2013 UTC.  The chair is warp10. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<warp10> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2013-04-15
<warp10> #topic Lancio Ubuntu 13.04
<mapreri> umh.. paolo rotolo veniva?
<warp10> Fermatemi sennò lancio altri comandi a casa solo per manifestare il mio potere
<warp10> a caso*
<warp10> mapreri: mi sa di boh
 * mapreri cerca il doodle..
<mapreri> non si era neanche segnato sul doodle
<warp10> mapreri: ok, allora ci sta diludendo
<mapreri> vabbè, warp10 iniziamo dai
<warp10> ic3d_: introduci tu l'argomento?
<ic3d_> volentieri...
<ic3d_> argomento : lancio ubuntu 13.04
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<ic3d_> iniziativa: 13.04 su display
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: benvenuto
<PaoloRotolo> scusate il ritardo...
<ic3d_> si tratta di fare un'iniziativa tipo 
<warp10> #subtopic Iniziativa "13.04" su display
<ic3d_> l'anno scorso con #1204iscoming
<ic3d_> però meno improvvisata
<ic3d_> pensare a un hashtag che faccia aumentare l'attesa
<ic3d_> idee?
<warp10> ic3d_: nel senso che #1304iscoming non ti piace?
<ic3d_> warp10 troppo facile! deve essere qualcosa che non si capisce subito
<warp10> ic3d_: se facciamo solo #1304?
<warp10> no, spetta: non è un hastag valido quello
<warp10> IIRC deve esserci almeno un carattere
<warp10> (almeno su Twitter)
<ic3d_> pensavo a qualcosa che possiamo portare avati per qualche giorno
<warp10> ic3d_: tipo?
<ic3d_> un hashtag che faccia da conto alla rovescia?
<mapreri> non mi viene in mente niente
<mapreri> ic3d_: l'hashtag dev'essere stabile...
<ic3d_> qualcosa che caraterizza ubuntu 13.04?
<warp10> ic3d_: mi sa che questa è la release meno caratterizzabile di sempre
<mapreri> ci son miglioramenti di un po' tutto ma nulla di strepitoso
<ic3d_> allora qualcosa legato al 13...
<PaoloRotolo> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/13_(numero) se vi può servire... 
<ic3d_> si sente puzza di cervelli che fumano...
<mapreri> "È un numero quadrato centrato."
<mapreri> :\
<ic3d_> una roba tipo #numerofortunato ?
<mapreri> "È un numero stellato." -.-
<mapreri> ic3d_: imho non la capisce nessuno...
<warp10> ma chi le scrive le proprietà matematiche lì? Il mago Othelma?
<PaoloRotolo> ic3d_, numero fortunato? http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pregiudizi_legati_al_numero_13
<PaoloRotolo> mi sa proprio di no...
<ic3d_> azz, ci vorrebbe un creativo!
<PaoloRotolo> ci sono addirittura aerei e palazzi che non hanno il posto o il piano n°13 :D
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: praticamente tutti in effetti
<warp10> Ma mi sa che stiamo un po' divagando (e faccio notare che sono passati 15 minuti)
<ic3d_> paolorotolo sì fortunato proprio per quello! ;-)
<ic3d_> ok, saltiamo questo punto, vediamo se in ml ci viene qualche hashtag
<mapreri> ci vorrebbe newlife, è lui quello con la fantasia partita
<warp10> ic3d_: lasciamo #1304iscoming come provvisorio?
<mapreri> c'è anche questo col 13: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triscaidecafobia
<ic3d_> mapreri, iniziamo un thread su questo poi scegliamo 
<mapreri> warp10: non decidiamo niente e rimandiamo in ml?
<PaoloRotolo> alla fine 1304iscoming non è male... per chi non sa cos'è ubuntu genera curiosità
<warp10> #action ic3d_ apre un thread per scegliere un hashtag opportuno
<meetingology> ACTION: ic3d_ apre un thread per scegliere un hashtag opportuno
<warp10> #subtopic Hangout con le novità il giorno dopo
<ic3d_> ok, si tratta di fare un hangout broadcast con le novità di 13.04
<mapreri> secondo me bisogna organizzare un'insieme di persone sempre disponibile e come esce avviare l'hangout, se lo facciamo, il giorno dopo ormai è tardi, imho.
<mapreri> ovviamente on air e dopo pubblicarlo su youtube
<PaoloRotolo> +1 mapreri 
<warp10> ic3d_: come la vedi la cosa di cominciarla il giorno stesso (magari intorno a ora di pranzo tipo maratona pre/post-rilascio)
<ic3d_> mapreri l'hangout potrebbefunzionare anche con un evento dedicato
<PaoloRotolo> tanto, secondo me, quel giorno staremo tutti attaccati al pc tutto il giorno :P
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: ad installare Debian </cattiveria_gratuita>
<ic3d_> warp10 ok, ma dovremo trovare persone disponibili e poi turnarci
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: umh.. io al giovedì arrivo a casa alle 4 e mezza....
<warp10> ic3d_: in effetti mi sa che rischia di diventare lungo
<PaoloRotolo> sicuramente è da fare dopo il rilascio
<PaoloRotolo> se no non finiamo più
<warp10> cioè: l'hangout è carino se ci sono 3 o 4 persone che tengono viva la discussione. Se esce alle 19 come l'altra volta, è dura
<ic3d_> forse un "release party" con data e ora determinate raccoglierebbe più pubblico
<warp10> forse è meglio l'idea di dario di fissare una data precisa e fare un'oretta o due
<PaoloRotolo> di solito, ubuntu viene rilasciato intorno 18:00-19:00
<PaoloRotolo> perchè non farlo a quell'ora, così se ci troviamo durante il rilascio, meglio
<mapreri> però se ci troviamo prima è banale
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: non è molto vero: ci sono stati molti rilasci intorno alle 14-15-15
<warp10> 14-15-16*
<ic3d_> si potrebbe fissare alle 19 comunque, oppure alle 21, dopo cena
<PaoloRotolo> warp10, meglio ancora, così alle 18 abbiamo ubuntu già bella rilasciata
<warp10> mettiamoci pure che in teoria potrebbero rilasciare anche nelle prime ore del giorno dopo (deve essere il giovedì di qualche fuso orario, non necessariamente del nostro) 
<warp10> ic3d_: +1 per le 21
<warp10> in controprogrammazione con Santoro, gli soffiamo tutto il pubblico
<PaoloRotolo> mah, secondo me non attirerebbe molto pubblico... alle 21 iniziano molti programmi tv, e si inizia a cenare
<ic3d_> agh! la concorrenza warp10 :-)
<PaoloRotolo> preferirei ad esempio le 18, o le 19:00, fino alle 21...
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: Alle 18 non è molto meglio: si esce dal traffico, si va a fare la spesa, si prepara la cena, etc.
 * warp10 tira un cazzotto alla tastiera
<warp10> si esce dall'ufficio e ci si infila nel traffico
<mapreri> in qualsiasi ora c'è qualcosa da fare, il punto è: cosa è meno importante
<ic3d_> Paolorotolo alle 21 a casa mia abbiamo cenato da 2 ore! 
<mapreri> non si può rimandare la cena di warp10, per esempio
<PaoloRotolo> ic3d_, abbiamo orari un po' diversi :P
<warp10> mapreri: ecco, bravo 
<mapreri> io ora ceno alle 20
<warp10> in generale: mi sa che conviene un'ora che sta comoda a noi, ha ragione mapreri 
<warp10> [ic3d_: nota di colore: in genere più vai a sud più tardi si cena]
<ic3d_> warp10 sì facciamo quando ci fa comodo, vediamo come va
<PaoloRotolo> meglio comunque, se non è stata rilasciata: aumenterebbe la tensione, e avvicinerebbe ancora più persone all'hangout
<PaoloRotolo> per saperne di pi
<PaoloRotolo> ù
<warp10> mapreri: tu che orario suggerisci?
<mapreri> dobbiamo anche pensare a una scaletta per sto hangout, alla fine le novità sono state stra pubblicizzate da migliaia di blog
<mapreri> umh.... partirei alle 19.30
<ic3d_> mapreri sì
<mapreri> è iper-probabile che sia stata rilasciata (alla fine, per me potrebbe anche essere rilasciata ora..)
<warp10> Secondo me 19:30 è l'orario più scomodo per noi (parlo per me in realtà, ditemi voi)
<ic3d_> ok,a che ora facciamo, la mettiamo ai voti?
<PaoloRotolo> nel primo pomeriggio come siete messi?
<mapreri> warp10: anche per me, però mi adatto, prima è troppo presto (non è stata rilasciata, la gente è a far di meglio) dopo è troppo tardi (la gente magia in ritardo/guarda latv/cazzeggia/dorme)
<ic3d_> Paolorotolo io lavoro...
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: io sono a scuola
<mapreri> ho rietro
<warp10> io nemmeno
<mapreri> => primo pomeriggio bocciato
<PaoloRotolo> (il 25 non è festa)?
<mapreri> wtf è vero :\
<warp10> Uh, cazzarola
<PaoloRotolo> è la liberazione
<mapreri> mi piace così tanto la scuola che vado anche durante le festività!
<totopalma> lol
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<ic3d_> azz
<warp10> a 'sto punto mi sa che all'hangout ci sarà poca gente in generale, prevedo molta gente a spasso
<mapreri> giovedì c'è il sole
<mapreri> imho
<ic3d_> warp10 hai ragione se è una bella giornata nessuno starà in casa
<ic3d_> meglio quindi comunque la sera?
<warp10> ic3d_: sì, a 'sto punto è l'hangout in generale che va messo in discussione: se siamo solo noi non vale lo sforzo
<warp10> quindi meglio puntare tutto sulla sera
<mapreri> e fare un hangout serale, warp10 ?
 * warp10 ha detto un'opinione contorta
<mapreri> abbastanza
<warp10> mapreri: no, infatti non si capisce quello che detto: l'idea è: "a sto punto facciamolo di sera, nel tardo pomeriggio secondo me la gente è al cazzeggio"
<warp10> (sempre se fa bel tempo)
<ic3d_> credo che warp10 fosse d'accordo con l'hangout serale, e anch'io
<mapreri> warp10: meteo.it a padova dice qualche nuvola innocua (e pure secondo me, che in genere ci azzecco)
<mapreri> io pure
<warp10> Facciamo 21?
<ic3d_> warp10 +1
<mapreri> +1
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<mapreri> warp10: facciamo un voto serio con meetingology ;)
<mapreri> lo adoro!
<warp10> \o/
<warp10> #vote Hangout alle 21:00 di giovedì 25
<meetingology> Please vote on: Hangout alle 21:00 di gioved�5
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<warp10> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from warp10
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PaoloRotolo
<ic3d_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ic3d_
<warp10> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Hangout alle 21:00 di gioved�5
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mapreri> motion carried... passiamo alla scaletta dell'hangout? oppure andiamo oltre?
<warp10> #action: L'hangout è fissato per le 21 di giovedi, 25, nonostante l'obiezione di meetingology che odia Unicode
<meetingology> ACTION: : L'hangout �issato per le 21 di giovedi, 25, nonostante l'obiezione di meetingology che odia Unicode
<ic3d_> warp10 la scaletta si decide in Ml + wiki, passiamo oltre
<warp10> #action ic3d_ avvia thread per discutere la scaletta (con annessa pagina wiki)
<meetingology> ACTION: ic3d_ avvia thread per discutere la scaletta (con annessa pagina wiki)
<mapreri> ic3d_: perchè continui a citare warp10?
<warp10> #subtopic Release party
<warp10> mapreri: perchè siamo innamorati <3
<mapreri> :D
<totopalma> lol
<PaoloRotolo> totopalma, :D
<ic3d_> ops! scusa mapreri, il mio astigmatismo ha colpito ancora
<warp10> ic3d_: il release party come lo pensavi?
<mapreri> lol ;)
<totopalma> ri-lol
<ic3d_> e cmq sì ho un debole per quel pezzo d'uomo! :-)
 * warp10 e che pezzo!
<totopalma> uhm
<ic3d_> release party, non ho idee, credo che l'abbia messo Webbyit in scaletta
<ic3d_> Webbyit ci sei ?
<mapreri> non risponde neanche di la..
<WebbyIT> arrivato adesso
<PaoloRotolo> IMHO, pensavo ad una introduzione in diretta di tutte le derivate, con la condivisione schermo su hangout (magari un volontario per ogni derivata)
<mapreri> WebbyIT: bentornato ^^
<PaoloRotolo> poi novità dal nostro team
<warp10> ic3d_: l'ultimo release party che abbiamo fatto era su IRC, ed ha avuto un successo clamoroso
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: frena, se ne parla in ML
<PaoloRotolo> ok :)
<WebbyIT> si esatto, il punto è replicare più organizzati
<mapreri> tutti hanno provato la nuova release, vero? che non ci troviamo ritardatari...
 * warp10 non ha provato la nuova release
<WebbyIT> vado a ritirare i panni stesi lol
<ic3d_> Paolorotolo è tua l'idea del release party?
<mapreri> warp10: lol
<PaoloRotolo> ic3d_, sì... ad esempio poi c'è WebbyIT che potrebbe introdurre il nuovo sito web
<PaoloRotolo> pietro mi ha detto che ci sarà un restyling grafico in occasione del rilascio
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: cosa c'entra il nuovo sito col release party?
<ic3d_> oh, una prova almeno della live la dobbiamo fare sennò di che parliamo? parliamo solo di quello che sappiamo! 
<warp10> ic3d_: io parlo di birra ghiacciata
<mapreri> io e WebbyIT siamo gli unici che sono stabilmente su raring??
<warp10> mapreri: WebbyIT solo quando non ritira i panni
<mapreri> btw, magari potremmo controllare i vari canali che sono elencati qua https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseProcess in modo da iniziare a dire "manca poco....."
<mapreri> lo metto tra i link, che imho è utile
<mapreri> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseProcess
<ic3d_> warp10 :-)
<WebbyIT> ok sono qua
<mapreri> finalmente è iniziato il meeting del techboard, che sono interessato
<warp10> mapreri: quello è un buon link. Capire a che punto si è non è facilissimo tuttavia
<warp10> BTW: usiamo #ubuntu-it-releasparty come l'altra volta?
<mapreri> warp10: quante persone è che seguono tutta quella roba? saranno in 2/3....
<warp10> mapreri: non ho capito
<mapreri> direi di riesumare anche la pagina del party sul sito
<warp10> mapreri: +1
<warp10> #idea usare #ubuntu-it-releaseparty
<mapreri> warp10: se seguono quella scaletta non mi sembra difficile da capire, ma se sono in molti fanno i processi in maniera parallela, e te da solo li perdi, se son pochi riesci a stargli dietro, questo volevo dire
<warp10> #idea riesumare la pagina del party sul sito per gli IRC-divisi
<mapreri> penso sia da rifare l'immagine, mi pareva fosse specifica per quantal
<warp10> mapreri: le cose avvengono in parallelo, non sempre vengono annunciate, se le annunciano spesso si usa un gergo per pochi intimi, a volte ci sono dei ritardi senza motivo
<warp10> mapreri: comunque il posto migliore da monitorare è #ubuntu-release, buona parte della partita si gioca lì
<mapreri> warp10: l'anno scorso c'ero, ma non mi pare di ricordare tanta attività...
<mapreri> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/release-party è sparita direttamente l'immagine ^^
<warp10> mapreri: vero, ma ogni roba che esce scritta (mediamente una ogni dieci minuti) pesa tantissimo
<warp10> chi vuole rifare l'immagine?
<warp10> o anche: chi vuole contattare qualcuno che rifa l'immagine?
<mapreri> io non sono un grafico, proprio per niente
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: è tua, per me! ;P
<warp10> e anche: chi vuole dare una connessione stabile a ic3d e WebbyIT_?
<PaoloRotolo> warp10, non ho capito che immagine c'era lì :)
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: boh, non ho idea. Vabbè, inventati qualcosa o chiedi a qualcuno cosa c'era prima e fatti ispirare
<WebbyIT_> warp10: pagherei oro
<mapreri> warp10: (dal topic di #ubuntu-release): "we accept payment in cash, check or beer" dillo che sei uno di loro :D
<PaoloRotolo> Ok, ci penso io :)
<warp10> #action Paolo Rotolo fa l'immagine o trova uno schiavo a pochi soldi
<meetingology> ACTION: Paolo Rotolo fa l'immagine o trova uno schiavo a pochi soldi
<mapreri> to, mounier :)
<warp10> mapreri: LOL
<mapreri> lol
<ic3d> Paolorotolo c'era il logo di quantal
<ic3d> basta metter il logo di raring e la scritta ubuntu 13.04
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: e magari non farlo marrone caccolina diarroica
<PaoloRotolo> warp10, ok :D
<mapreri> c'era questo coso, se lo ritrovate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/sites/default/files/uccello.png
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: e non chiamarlo uccello.png, che la gente pensa subito male
<mapreri> non mi pare un nome intelligente, comunque
<mapreri> appunto
<WebbyIT> mapreri: magari aveva un nome un po' meno evocativo
<warp10> WebbyIT: chiedi anche al tuo coinquilino e soprattutto alla sua ragazza
<WebbyIT> warp10: ahahahah
<totopalma> lol
<mapreri> sono meravigliosi questi "meeting" con warp..
<mapreri> :D
<warp10> siamo soddisfatti? Altro da discutere o andiamo avanti? /me guarda ic3d
<WebbyIT> Quindi fatemi capire, usiamo la pagina dell'anno scorso con l'immagine nuova?
<warp10> WebbyIT: sì, tanto basta che ci sia il coso per la webchat
<ic3d> ok, non divaghiamo
<mapreri> demo vanti che a procesion se ingruma
<ic3d> affidiamo questo comepito a Webbyit e procediamo
<ic3d> :-)
<warp10> chissà se meetingology mette pure i sottotitoli
<warp10> #topic DUCC-IT
<mapreri> lol
<WebbyIT> ok, PaoloRotolo procurami l'immagine :P
<warp10> #subtopic Punto della situazione
<mapreri> dovremmo imparare dal techboard, in 10 minuti hanno fatto la loro riunione :|
<warp10> ic3d: se per te va bene introduco io
<warp10> mapreri: ma quelli non si divertono come noi
<ic3d> warp10 vai
<mapreri> warp10: chi altro dovrebbe introdurre? forza!
 * warp10 si sente un po' pressato
<warp10> Allora, per chi di voi non segue la ML della DUCC-IT, siamo in ritardo e abbiamo fatto poco, ma stiamo recuperando
<warp10> Le cose certe finora sono data, location e da poche ore anche il formato
<warp10> ci sarà una parte riservata alla comunità, ma comunque pubblica
<warp10> e una parte totalmente orientata al pubblico
<warp10> non sappiamo ancora se faremo una o due track, dipenderà dalle proposte di Paper
<mapreri> domanda: chi non segue la ml??
<mapreri> beh, iscrivetevvi
<mapreri> iscrivetevi*
<WebbyIT> link?
<warp10> alla domenica mattina non si sa bene cosa faremo, tutte le ipotesi sono buone dal debriefing alla festa in spiaggia, ma comunque probabilmente sarà una roba per pochi e più orientata a noi
<warp10> WebbyIT: https://mail.gna.org/listinfo/ducc-it/
<warp10> domande?
<warp10> Ok, passiamo al secondo subtopic
<warp10> #subtopic Copertura mediatica dell'evento
<warp10> Allora, inutile dire che ci dobbiamo scatenare abbastanza
<warp10> 'sta roba va spammata abbestia (che è un termine tecnico)
<mapreri> warp10: come facciamo di solito??
<warp10> e dobbiamo anche coordinarci un attimino con il FermoLUG, per evitare di ripetere gli sforzi
<warp10> mapreri: esatto, e anche di più
<mapreri> più di così se more...
<warp10> a naso, la prima ondata di spam comincia da domani o dopodomani quando apriamo la Call for Paper
<ic3d> warp10 possiede conoscenze superiori per i termini tecnic
<warp10> la seconda ondata quando ci sarà il programma definitivo con tutti gli ospiti vari etc
<warp10> e poi una terza ondata nella settimana prima per scatenare l'inferno
<mapreri> finiremo nelle blacklist degli antispam....
<warp10> mapreri: li abbiamo fatti sabotare dall'acker di Casaleggio </satira_politica>
<mapreri> ottimo, allora preparo la lista di invio a tutte le ml debian/ubuntu/redhat/fedora/arch+mi infolitro nel blog di grillo e lo sostitusto con un redirect al nuovo sito ducc-it
<WebbyIT> warp10: stai buono che mi accendi ic3d!
<mapreri> sostituisco*
<warp10> WebbyIT: è una vita che cerco di flammarci, ma non ci riesco: è una persona troppo onesta intellettualmente
<warp10> Ad ogni modo, visto che ci sono tre parti interessate (una un po' fiacca in realtà, cioè Debian), io direi di coordinare gli sforzi al riguardo solo sulla ML della DUCC-IT, così anche i tipacci del FermoLUG possono intervenire se necessario
<warp10> Che ne dite?
<mapreri> +1 (senza meetingology)
<ic3d> parlare male di quelli famosiè una ottima tecnica per ottenere attenzione mediatica (davvero!)
<mapreri> magari riscriviamo il link alla ml ducc-it in ml-gruppi (in debian dov'è che si organizzano ste robe italiane)
<warp10> ic3d: vero
<mapreri> ic3d: ne vogliamo parlar male sul sito?
<warp10> mapreri: Giusto. Quando apre la CfP mando io la mail
<warp10> #action warp10 manda mail per annunciare CfP un po' a tutti
<meetingology> ACTION: warp10 manda mail per annunciare CfP un po' a tutti
<WebbyIT> ic3d: ne abbiamo già parlato anche con warp10 che non è il nostro stile :)
<warp10> #action La comunicazione riguardante la DUCC-IT sarà gestita unicamente sulla ML della stessa (e non sulla nostra)
<meetingology> ACTION: La comunicazione riguardante la DUCC-IT sar�estita unicamente sulla ML della stessa (e non sulla nostra)
<ic3d> cmq +1 su tutta lalinea
<mapreri> well
<warp10> WebbyIT: vero anche questo. E' efficace, ma sporco
<mapreri> warp10: argomento passato, dai un /r e continuiamo
<mapreri> parliamo male solo in privato ;)
<mapreri> e forse è meglio così (/cc WebbyIT)
<warp10> #subtopic Hashtag e robe varie
<warp10> Per L'hashtag io propongo #duccit2013 o in alternativa #duccit13 
<warp10> il primo ha due caratteri in più, ma il secondo sembra il titolo di un film di Dario Argento
<mapreri>  #duccit #ubuntuit #ubuntuitmeeting #debianit #duccit13 #opensource
<mapreri> con solo gli hashtag ci fai un tweet
<warp10> LOL
<mapreri> direi di pubblicizzare #duccit13
<mapreri> e basta ;P
 * warp10 è molto indeciso
<warp10> gli altri che dicono?
<mapreri> uffa... ora g+ accetta gli hashtag col trattino :((((
<ic3d> direi #duccit13
<warp10> mapreri: e twitter?
<mapreri> warp10: non mi pare, vero ic3d ?
<warp10> Ok, dai: se non arrivano obiezioni entro 60 secondi vada per duccit13
<totopalma> concordo con ic3d 
<WebbyIT> +1 per ucci duccit sento odor di tarallucci 
<ic3d> mapreri non credo
<mapreri> warp10: "Really short meeting (10min) with a completely empty agenda and no
<mapreri> pending items on the mailing-list." il meeting del techboard -.-
<warp10> #agreed L'hashtag ufficiale è #duccit13 (salvo che in ML DUCC-IT qualcuno non la pensi diversamente)
<warp10> mapreri: appena letto :D
<warp10> Domande sul tema DUCC-IT?
<warp10> #topic Organizzarsi meglio: diffondere notizie e iniziative in maniera "sensata" 
<warp10> ic3d: tutto tuo
<mapreri> warp10: non ho capito una cosa: ci sono in progetto più stanza contemporanee?
<ic3d> si solso 2 parole
<warp10> mapreri: è possibile, dipenderà da quanti talk propongono
<mapreri> warp10: odio sti robi, voglio sempre seguire tutto io :\
<ic3d> quando esce una notiziadobbiamo
<ic3d> dare un po' di omogeneità senza sforare nello spam
<ic3d> specie su g+ meglio scrivere la notizia solosula community ubuntuit
<warp10> mapreri: heh :)
<ic3d> come notizia ufficiale
<ic3d> poi privatamente la possiamo riprendere
<ic3d> e pubblicare sui nostri stream
<ic3d> non so
<WebbyIT> ic3d: è quello che stiamo facendo, no?
<mapreri> (ot: se provate a scrivere un hashtag su twitter col trattino ti colora solo la parte prima del trattino, quindi...)
<ic3d> è chiaro?
<mapreri> ic3d: c'è la questione che se si condivida dalla pagina sulla community (oltre a scrivere sulla pagina) il post compare due volte.... è orribile :\ hai idee a proposito?
<PaoloRotolo> ic3d, una domanda: hai detto di pubblicare le news solo sulla community ubuntuit. La pagina allora a che serve?
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: io davo per scondato che sulla pagina lo si facessa di default, poi boh
<ic3d> Webbyit volevo essere sicuro che fossecosì
<WebbyIT> Io propongo di fare come ho fatto oggi: si pubblica sulla pagina come u-it, poi personalmente si ricondivide nella community
<PaoloRotolo> su Google+ no, purtroppo
<WebbyIT> è l'unica cosa sensata!
<mapreri> +1 WebbyIT 
<ic3d> Paolorotolo la pagina ha perso un po senso e la sfruttiamo solo perché ci consente di dre notizie come "ubuntuit" e non come singoli
<mapreri> io di solito in più premo "ricondividi" dalla pagina e ricondivido nella community u-it. poi da "privato" ricondivido nella community ku-it
 * warp10 si accorge di dover approfondire meglio come funziona G+
<PaoloRotolo> ic3d, a proposito della pagina, ho notato, come dicevo prima a WebbyIT, che su Google+ siamo più caldi: commentiamo e introduciamo i post, e scriviamo anche chi gli ha fatti
<mapreri> warp10: l'integrazione pagine-community è un po' un casino, imho, da gestire
<WebbyIT> ic3d: ha perso senso? Ma se l'abbiamo appena lanciata e sta deccolando alla grande!
<PaoloRotolo> su Facebook e Twitter, invece, siamo molto più freddi
<PaoloRotolo> con un semplice link
<warp10> mapreri: io continuo a confidare che G+ si estingua prima di dover capire come funziona
<WebbyIT> s/deccolando/decollando
<ic3d> è che alla pagina sono iscritte poche persone, rispetto alla community
<mapreri> warp10: -1
<WebbyIT> warp10: :'(
<mapreri> warp10: è una cosa meravigliosa, imgo
<mapreri> imho*
<WebbyIT> ic3d: per forza, da quanto ce l'abbiamo? Un mese?
<warp10> nulla di personale ragazzi, ma per me c'è solo Twitter <3
<mapreri> warp10: ;P
<WebbyIT> sono due funzionalità diverse e dobbiamo usarle per il loro scopo
<ic3d> warp10 ma anche no
<mapreri> ic3d: sono a 218....
<WebbyIT> pagina -> comunicazione unidirezionale (o quasi) -> u-it comunica alle masse
<warp10> ic3d: lo so che sono in torto, ma sono un tipo passionale
<mapreri> 3040 su twitter :\
<WebbyIT> community -> gente non legata alla comunità commenta e parla, non c'e un "superiore"
<mapreri> pochi iscritti, ma 3009 +1, dai!
<mapreri> secondo me sarebbe da pubblicizzare un po' di più, tipo fra un po' (magari quando spammiamo per la ducc-it) ricordare "u-it partecipa, e puoi seguirlo su twitter, fb, g+"
<WebbyIT> mapreri: i +1 contano anche gli iscritti alla community
<warp10> Posso dire che mi sto un po' perdendo in questa parte del meeting?
<mapreri> WebbyIT: questa mi è nuova... se uno la aggiunge alle cerchie senza fare +1??
<mapreri> warp10: rileggi il log :P
<mapreri> warp10: cosa non hai capito?
<warp10> mapreri: non è quello, è che non ho capito dove stiamo andando a parare
<mapreri> warp10: siamo divagati sul fatto che ci son poche persone che hanno aggiunto la pagina alle proprie cerchie
<mapreri> to, iced se nè andato :\
<warp10> iced c'ha 'na connessione a criceti
<WebbyIT> mapreri: non conta come +1
<mapreri> WebbyIT: appunto..
<warp10> è risorto! \o/
<WebbyIT> mapreri: diciamo che non si sa bene, infatti ci sono giornate in cui ci sono sbalzi a centinaia
<ic3d> rieccomi
<mapreri> WebbyIT: :o
<mapreri> davvero?
<warp10> ic3d: serra le fila, che questi tra un po' si mettono a parlare della partita
<WebbyIT> mapreri: yapaloosa
<WebbyIT> warp10: calcio? ma per favore!
<ic3d> dov'eravamo?
<mapreri> io odio il calcio!
<warp10> ic3d: eh, non ho ben chiaro
<warp10> WebbyIT, mapreri: vi stimo
<mapreri> ic3d: proponi te da dove ripartire, vah
<ic3d> cmq
<ic3d> codifichiamo su wiki cosafare quando si pubblica una news
<ic3d> passo passo
<warp10> ic3d: bella idea
<warp10> ic3d: tipo checklist
<warp10> ic3d: molto bella idea, bravo
<WebbyIT> a) scrivere che la pubblica la pagina u-it e non i singoli redattori sulla communitt
<ic3d> così facciamo sempre la stessa cosa
<mapreri> ic3d: +1, soprattutto la parte del testo sopra, e come si fa grassetto, corsivo, sottolineato, che non mi ricordo mai (a parte il grassetto)
<ic3d> warp10 sì
<mapreri> WebbyIT: +2
<WebbyIT> * * _ _ - -
<warp10> chi vuole buttare giù una bozza iniziale?
<mapreri> c'è uno in particolare che pubblicca sempre "per sbaglio" :\
<WebbyIT> warp10: me ne occupo io
<mapreri> WebbyIT: ↑
<warp10> #action WebbyIT  prepara una pagina wiki con checklist per spammamento sistematico delle news
<meetingology> ACTION: WebbyIT  prepara una pagina wiki con checklist per spammamento sistematico delle news
<ic3d> warp10 bravo
<WebbyIT> mapreri: non voglio cogliere
<mapreri> "queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-firefox-extension (raring-proposed/main) [2.4.7bzr13.04.04-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.7bzr13.04.15-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)" warp10 devi spiegarmela, questa...
<ic3d> Webbyit perfetto
<warp10> ic3d: io a volte ho il sospetto che tu stia rispondendo a cose che abbiamo scritto mezz'ora fa
<mapreri> WebbyIT: meglio...
<warp10> mapreri: te l'ho detto che è un linguaggio solo per pochi
<PaoloRotolo> ic3d, per la cosa che ti dicevo prima, va bene così o dovremmo iniziare ad introdurre le varie news anche nella altre pagine, dove siamo più "freddi"?
<warp10> mapreri: BTW: significa che è unity-firefox-extension 2.4.7bzr13.04.15-0ubuntu1 è stato appena caricato in archivio ed è nella queue Unapproved, a disposizione degli ftp-master o dei buildd
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: il punto è che nelle altre pagine il processo è automatico, ed è difficile scrivere introduzioni lì.. soprattutto su twitter
<ic3d> Paolorotolo boh! una mini introva anche bene
<WebbyIT> ic3d: sei riuscito a farti dare la password?
<mapreri> warp10: quindi serve un intervento manuale di un ftp-master per renderlo pubblico??
<PaoloRotolo> purtroppo lo so... ic3d se disattivassimo la pubblicazione automatica e nominassimo una persona per ogni pagina, che si occupa di scrivere le varie news?
<ic3d> Webbyit non l'ho più chiest
<warp10> mapreri: dipende: durante i freeze e in altre circostanza particolari l'approvazione è manuale. In generale viene buildato e pubblicato automaticamente senza interventi manuali
<PaoloRotolo> Ora tipo, abbiamo WebbyIT che scrive su Google+, a discapito delle altre community.
<PaoloRotolo> pagine*
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: un po' farraginoso, e soprattutto manca un backup
<ic3d> scusate ho una chiamata dal lavoro devo chiudere
<ic3d> poi leggo il resto
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: solo perchè misteriosamente WebbyIT è sempre online quando c'è una news, altrimenti ci sarei anch'io, per esempio
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: tipo, se WebbyIT si perde tra il coinquilino e la ragazza, restiamo un po' appesi
<warp10> ic3d: ok, cià!
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: e poi, io, per esempio, non ho accesso alla pagina su fb (e non so nemmeno chi a pate ic3d ce l'abbia)
<mapreri> ic3d: buona sera!
<PaoloRotolo> se è per questo, anch'io
<WebbyIT> warp10: il problema è che non ci sono API di scrittura su G+
<warp10> mapreri: questo è un buon punto: dobbiamo uniformare l'accesso alle risorse
<PaoloRotolo> la cosa migliore sarebbe scrivere da quache parte, poi chi si trova pubblica anche sulle altre due community
<PaoloRotolo> giusto per non avere i singoli link crudi su gli altri social
<warp10> #action mapreri apre una discussione in lista per rendere paritario l'accesso alle risorse sociali tra i membri del team
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri apre una discussione in lista per rendere paritario l'accesso alle risorse sociali tra i membri del team
<mapreri> warp10: abbiamo un problema simile anche in fcm-it, con tutte le robe che usiamo...
<mapreri> warp10: WebbyIT per le pagine sì!
<WebbyIT> warp10: e la gente in più la cacciamo fuori?
<warp10> BTW: visto che ic3d è fuori, io direi di avviarci a conclusione
<mapreri> WebbyIT: sì
<PaoloRotolo> warp10, a questo punto, allora, bisognerebbe revisionare la pubblicazione automatica
<PaoloRotolo> se no se pubblichiamo noi, rischiamo di avere doppi post
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: btw non ha senso toglierla da twitter, l'ha c'è poco da essere caldi
<PaoloRotolo> ok per twitter
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: certo, la checklist dovrà prevedere anche i post automatici infatti
<PaoloRotolo> su Facebook invece la pagina è molto attiva
<warp10> #info Tenere in conto i post automatici nella redazione della checklist
<WebbyIT> Gli amministratori di FB sono: io Marco Milo ic3d warp10 Falavigna Ferretti Leo Salvatore Flavia Monia
<mapreri> ecco, io potrei anche essere presente su fb, ma vorrei ricevere notifiche per i vari post di altri, e non sto lì a guardare fb, io...
<WebbyIT> mapreri: io sono amministratore e ho le notifiche, cosa insinui?
<WebbyIT> Sono un uomo impegnato, io!
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> io non sono amministratore e non ho le notifiche :P
<warp10> WebbyIT: pure il tuo coinquilino (no, lui di più)
<warp10> mapreri: tsè, sfigato
 * mapreri è un uomo che cazzaggia, che cosa insinuate
<mapreri> ?
<warp10> Ok, concludiamo?
<warp10> Altre cose urgenti da discutere?
<mapreri> meglio
<WebbyIT_> Odio il mondo.
<mapreri> faccio una lista di robe che ognuno di noi deve avere e poi la sottopongo in ml
<WebbyIT_> Stavo dicendo, faccio la pagina entro il weekend
<warp10> Ok, si chiude qui
<warp10> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Apr 15 20:57:17 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-04-15-19.07.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-04-15-19.07.html
<mapreri> posto in ml
<mapreri> IO
<WebbyIT_> mapreri: e chi ti ferma...
<warp10> qualcuno deve dare unicode a meetingology però
<mapreri> WebbyIT_: nessuno, ma odio i doppioni :)
<mapreri> warp10: prenditela col gruppo IRC internazionale, io non credo di andare d'accordo con loro...
<warp10> mapreri: mò gli scrivo "Ah regazzì, mò te lo buco sto meetingology"
<mapreri> :D
<warp10> mapreri: mandi i minutes per la parte della DUCC-IT anche alla ML della DUCC-IT?
<mapreri> warp10: #ubuntu-irc: tutto tuo!
<mapreri> warp10: gli mando tutto il log? o gli copio la parte interessante?
<mapreri> o faccio tutti e due, sintesi+link
<warp10> mapreri: naaa, solo il riassuntino con le decisioni prese + link
<mapreri> ok
<WebbyIT_> mapreri: mica vorrai vedere le cavolate che scrivono i suoi membri più illustri? :P
<WebbyIT_> mostrare
<mapreri> :D
<warp10> WebbyIT: parli di dario, vero?
<warp10> Vabbuò, andiamocene va, che qua è loggato
<warp10> l'ultimo che esce chiuda la porta
<WebbyIT> sbam
<warp10> Addio, gente
<PaoloRotolo> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-04-18
<nicko> Ragazzi, quando viene rilasciata la versione della comunità?
<pickausername> Hello, gotta trouble, someone wanna explain me what I did?
<rpadovani> pickausername, for english support please join #ubuntu
<pickausername> scusa sono italiano credevo fosse int
<pickausername> forse ho un problema con Linux
<rpadovani> pickausername, per supporto allora #ubuntu-it
<pickausername> ok, Grazie
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-04-24
<bazz^777h^> saaalve!!!
